# Can not mount the floppy



## adoyee (Apr 27, 2009)

There is no file of /dev/fdN.
Some dmesg info:
fdc0: <floppy> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq5 drq2 on acpi0
fdc0: does no respond
device_attack: fdc0 attach return 6


----------

